# Palisade?



## Preacher Mike (Jun 3, 2021)

Thinking about a Hyundai. Anyone have one?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 3, 2021)

Not my kind of ride but the general rule of thumb on hyundai is that they offer a decent vehicle for the money. They do not have the build quality of a Toyota or Honda nor the best dealership network. They are a “value” brand that is constantly improving.

Assuming you are purchasing new and are looking for a car that will make 150K miles, you can probably make it in the Hyundai. You want something that will last 300K, go with Toyota or Honda. Used, get a really reliable independent mechanic that knows these cars to check it out before you jump in. Good Luck.


----------

